# VirtualBox, Windows 10 and the NX bit



## laufdi (Apr 14, 2019)

I have a Windows 7 machine under VirtualBox and tried to upgrade it to Windows 10.
The upgrade tool complains about missing NX, no matter what settings I set.
Trying to boot a downloaded Windows 10 ISO image crashes Virtualbox in the boot process.
Is there a specific problem with NX on virtualbox on FreeBSD?
Or is it a problem that I have vmm.ko for bhyve loaded at boot time and unload it when running VBox?

12.0-STABLE #2 r345220M: Sat Mar 16 07:20:42 CET 2019
virtualbox-ose-5.2.26_4
virtualbox-ose-kmod-5.2.26
i7-3612QM


----------

